# New Gear - Limited Budget - Long Term Plans



## Grassi21 (Feb 14, 2009)

So I dropped my Nordica Hot Rods off to get the brake repaired.  I also left one of my boots because I figured they would have to check the bindings once the brake is repaired.  As I handed him my boot I said that they were getting up there.  He said how many days.  I said 53.  By the end of the season the boots will be in the mid 60s.  So I started thinking I am going to need new boots at the beginning of or at some point next season.  I already feel the liner packing out a bit.  

I have a couple of gift certs for my local shop and I might be able to generate some more cash from the sale of other gear.  Backcountry has some good deals at the moment as well.  My question is which piece of gear should I focus on first?  Boots, bindings, or fatter boards?  My long term plan is to have a fatter set of boards that I can tour with but also use on inbounds powder days.  I can use my Nordicas for hard pack/groomer days for 2-3 more seasons.  

I'm thinking boots.  I was really interested in the Garmont Endorphin.  Its obviously an AT boot but seems like it would be stiff enough to be a good choice for inbounds skiing.  As for the binding I was thinking Marker Barrons.  Doesn't have the super high DIN but I don't think I need it.  It also seems a good mix of inbounds/touring.  As for skis, 90+ underfoot.  No idea which ones to focus on yet.  But I figure the skis will be the last item on my list.

What should I buy first?

Thoughts on my choice of boot?  Any others I should consider?

What about the Barrons?  Any others to consider?

How about a powder board?

NOTE TO ALL MY CLIT BRETHREN:  Please hold off on the trash talk about getting a bump ski next.  ;-) :lol:


----------



## powhunter (Feb 14, 2009)

huh?  You wanna be one of those telemarketers?


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 14, 2009)

Do you think you will be able to get out touring enough that you want to invest in AT set up?


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 14, 2009)

First of all, 60 days is not that long of a life span for boots. If you want touring boots, fine, get a touring boot. But you can't justify it by saying your current boots have 60 days. You can always just buy a new liner if you feel that is the issue. My alpine boots (and liners) have over 300 days on them at this point and I am just now thinking it is new boot time.

Regarding how to proceed... do you want a lot of pain now or even more pain later? Financial pain, that is. The longer you try to adapt your current needs to a different setup, the more you'll need to back out of your original purchase decisions later. 

AT boot for everything? Well, some guys make it work. If you don't need a stiff progressive flex, you might be able to make it work too. Personally, I can't make an AT boot work for charging hard in bounds. Perhaps you should keep your current boots for in bounds and look at an AT boot for touring?

But... you don't "need" an AT boot to tour. You "need" a touring binding and skins. And if you don't have a ski to put the bindings on... you also need a pair of skis. I took the route of buying skis/binding/skins first and AT boots later. Now I am encountering the "more pain later" approach as I plan to rebuild an entire new setup from scratch due to changing needs.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 14, 2009)

Oh yea, you shouldn't use AT boots in Alpine bindings. So if you plan to replace your current alpine boot with an AT boot, by default you will need to also get a new binding and remount or mount to a new ski. Or you can look at AT boots with the alpine adjustable blocks... which are generally the expensive beef boot varieties.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 14, 2009)

I agree..I had my old Langes for 4 seasons...and my current boots have 160 days on them but are in need of replacing soon..An AT setup kills two birds with one stone..you have a fat all mountain ski for resort skiing but you can also skin and the positive is if you don't use those skis much, they will last you several years.  I'm guessing my Blowers will last me way longer than my everyday skis.  Moe Gohl has Coombas mounted with Dukes and he likes em.  

Last April at Killington I saw how much fun MadSkier was having on his Gotamas that are 105 or so underfoot and my 88 underfoot scratch's seemed like slalom skis in comparison.  My Nordica Blowers are great, I'm slightly over 200 pounds and like to really push a ski to the max..they are plenty stiff and plow through slush piles and untracked powder so well..They are alot of work to make short turns on groomers but with a turn radius of 29m and a length of 193 it makes sense..I freaking love my Blowers..it was a shame to be off them today due to the hardpack..I bought them for $325 on Tramdock/Backcountry.com


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 14, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> First of all, 60 days is not that long of a life span for boots. If you want touring boots, fine, get a touring boot. But you can't justify it by saying your current boots have 60 days. You can always just buy a new liner if you feel that is the issue. My alpine boots (and liners) have over 300 days on them at this point and I am just now thinking it is new boot time.
> 
> Regarding how to proceed... do you want a lot of pain now or even more pain later? Financial pain, that is. The longer you try to adapt your current needs to a different setup, the more you'll need to back out of your original purchase decisions later.
> 
> ...





riverc0il said:


> Oh yea, you shouldn't use AT boots in Alpine bindings. So if you plan to replace your current alpine boot with an AT boot, by default you will need to also get a new binding and remount or mount to a new ski. Or you can look at AT boots with the alpine adjustable blocks... which are generally the expensive beef boot varieties.



Thanks for the info.  I was thinking of replacing the liner on my alpine boots and keeping them for inbounds.  As for the AT boots I was interested in the Endorphin because the soles can be swapped for AT or alpine.  I'm def not a hard charger.  When inbounds I like short to mid radius turn.  But the argument that keeps popping into my head is that alpine boots can be used to get me a started with touring.  If I can squeeze a few more seasons out of my alpine boots I can go boards and bindings now and save for new steezy alpine or AT boots down the line.  The added expense of skins will have to factor in as well.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 14, 2009)

powhunter said:


> huh?  You wanna be one of those telemarketers?



i'm pretty close to a dirty telemarker as it is.  i don't want to go too far.  :lol:

due to location i will always spend tons of time at sundown.  but the option of doing some local touring to get in shape makes the prospect of touring in vt, nh, or maine more realistic.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 14, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Do you think you will be able to get out touring enough that you want to invest in AT set up?



that is the big question.  i'm looking for a more physically demanding challenge in the winter than just going down hill.  this is one of the reasons i am liking the barrons.  they don't appear to be the lightest AT binding on the market but they should hold up inbounds nicely.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 14, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I agree..I had my old Langes for 4 seasons...and my current boots have 160 days on them but are in need of replacing soon..An AT setup kills two birds with one stone..you have a fat all mountain ski for resort skiing but you can also skin and the positive is if you don't use those skis much, they will last you several years.  I'm guessing my Blowers will last me way longer than my everyday skis.  Moe Gohl has Coombas mounted with Dukes and he likes em.
> 
> Last April at Killington I saw how much fun MadSkier was having on his Gotamas that are 105 or so underfoot and my 88 underfoot scratch's seemed like slalom skis in comparison.  My Nordica Blowers are great, I'm slightly over 200 pounds and like to really push a ski to the max..they are plenty stiff and plow through slush piles and untracked powder so well..They are alot of work to make short turns on groomers but with a turn radius of 29m and a length of 193 it makes sense..I freaking love my Blowers..it was a shame to be off them today due to the hardpack..I bought them for $325 on Tramdock/Backcountry.com



my nordicas are 78 underfoot.  on the few pow days i have had i was yearning for more girth.....  :lol:  i said girth... :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 14, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> my nordicas are 78 underfoot.  on the few pow days i have had i was yearning for more girth.....  :lol:  i said girth... :lol:




Do you mean Garth???


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 14, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Do you mean Garth???



I meant girth silly steeze.

the idea of new boards and bindings before boots is intriguing.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 14, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> I meant girth silly steeze.
> 
> the idea of new boards and bindings before boots is intriguing.




new skis are alot more fun than new boots..breaking in new boots suck..I buy new boots as infrequently as possible..I've had 3 pairs in the past decade..


----------



## andyzee (Feb 14, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> i'm pretty close to a dirty telemarker as it is.  i don't want to go too far.  :lol:
> 
> due to location i will always spend tons of time at sundown.  but the option of doing some local touring to get in shape makes the prospect of touring in vt, nh, or maine more realistic.



You want to be a telemarker, fine, just don't call me when I sit down to dinner!

Tuckerman this year?


----------



## madskier6 (Feb 14, 2009)

Just remember that if you're buying new skis & new boots shortly thereafter, it makes the most sense to have the new skis mounted to the new boots or else you run the risk that 2 sets of holes may need to be drilled into the new skis.  This is only a concern if the new boots will be bought within a month or so (or within the same season) as the new skis.

I ran into this issue last Feb when I got my new Gotamas.  I knew I would be in the market for new boots shortly thereafter (i.e. a month or so) but it made no sense to have the shop mount the bindings on the new skis to my old boots when I knew they would be replaced within a few weeks.  Could have had 2 sets of holes in skis that were 2 months old?  No thank you.  So I pushed up the timetable for buying the new boots & then had the shop mount the skis with the new boots.

This may not be a huge issue if (1) you'll be getting similar boots with a similar size as your older boots, or (2) there's a large enough gap in time between purchases of new skis & new boots.  Just something to think about.


----------



## mondeo (Feb 14, 2009)

HighwayStar has some bump skis he's looking to unload. You could mount AT bindings on those.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 14, 2009)

mondeo said:


> HighwayStar has some bump skis he's looking to unload. You could mount AT bindings on those.



don't buy anything from highwaygnar..all his equipment requires mandatory GS turns..:smash:


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 14, 2009)

madskier6 said:


> Just remember that if you're buying new skis & new boots shortly thereafter, it makes the most sense to have the new skis mounted to the new boots or else you run the risk that 2 sets of holes may need to be drilled into the new skis.  This is only a concern if the new boots will be bought within a month or so (or within the same season) as the new skis.
> 
> I ran into this issue last Feb when I got my new Gotamas.  I knew I would be in the market for new boots shortly thereafter (i.e. a month or so) but it made no sense to have the shop mount the bindings on the new skis to my old boots when I knew they would be replaced within a few weeks.  Could have had 2 sets of holes in skis that were 2 months old?  No thank you.  So I pushed up the timetable for buying the new boots & then had the shop mount the skis with the new boots.
> 
> This may not be a huge issue if (1) you'll be getting similar boots with a similar size as your older boots, or (2) there's a large enough gap in time between purchases of new skis & new boots.  Just something to think about.



Good point. If I do skis and bindings first I would be putting off boots for 1 or 2 more seasons.  Maybe new liners for the alpine boots.


----------



## jack97 (Feb 14, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> NOTE TO ALL MY CLIT BRETHREN:  Please hold off on the trash talk about getting a bump ski next.  ;-) :lol:



If I was a clit ... i would say go for either the krypton, full tilt or a modify lange.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 14, 2009)

mondeo said:


> HighwayStar has some bump skis he's looking to unload. You could mount AT bindings on those.





GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> don't buy anything from highwaygnar..all his equipment requires mandatory GS turns..:smash:



I offered to trade him these for the bump skis.  He didn't bite.  :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 14, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> I offered to trade him these for the bump skis.  He didn't bite.  :lol:



he's may be a troll but he's not dumb..


----------



## snowmonster (Feb 15, 2009)

I got a pair of Rossi B Squads last year and mounted them up with Dukes. It's a heavy set-up but good enough for sidecountry. I used this combo in the bowl at Tucks, Sugarloaf (last day) and in Magic.

I was looking at getting a pair of the Barons this year but the price spread between the Dukes and Barons was less than 60 bucks or so and the weight saving on the Baron was not so significant that, if I had the chance, I'd still go for the Dukes. I'm never going to crank that thing to din 16 but it's good to know that the binding has a lot to spare. The Dukes are really great for the down -- burly, solid and can drive a stiff ski like the Squads. On the up, it has its limitations -- heavy, low climbing bar, you have to lock the binding down which is difficult when it ices up. However, for someone who will spend more time inbounds and occasionaly go out of bounds, this is a great binding.

My boots are Lange WC 120s. Needless to say, these are terrible boots to skin in -- very stiff, very high cuff, forward lean. Last year, I tried on a pair of Endorphins but I found them too soft to drive a stiff ski like the Squad. I recently got a great deal on a pair of Black Diamond Factors. Though they have the walk mode that I want, they are heavy too but stiffer than the Endorphins. I've been on them once only and I skied a race ski in Wachusett. They were stiff enough to do fast GS turns on groomers -- though they were definitely not as stiff as my Langes. I was hoping to skin in them last Saturday at Magic but the conditions in the glades were not good and I didn't think it was worth the drive. If you're interested, I'll let you know what I think of them after a skin up. Bottom line: I think if you're looking for a boot with backcountry capabilities which you may be using more inbounds than out, I think you should also consider the Factors. Same goes with the bindings, as an resort binding with touring capability, the Dukes/Barons are a great buy. Hope that helps.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 15, 2009)

snowmonster said:


> I got a pair of Rossi B Squads last year and mounted them up with Dukes. It's a heavy set-up but good enough for sidecountry. I used this combo in the bowl at Tucks, Sugarloaf (last day) and in Magic.
> 
> I was looking at getting a pair of the Barons this year but the price spread between the Dukes and Barons was less than 60 bucks or so and the weight saving on the Baron was not so significant that, if I had the chance, I'd still go for the Dukes. I'm never going to crank that thing to din 16 but it's good to know that the binding has a lot to spare. The Dukes are really great for the down -- burly, solid and can drive a stiff ski like the Squads. On the up, it has its limitations -- heavy, low climbing bar, you have to lock the binding down which is difficult when it ices up. However, for someone who will spend more time inbounds and occasionaly go out of bounds, this is a great binding.
> 
> My boots are Lange WC 120s. Needless to say, these are terrible boots to skin in -- very stiff, very high cuff, forward lean. Last year, I tried on a pair of Endorphins but I found them too soft to drive a stiff ski like the Squad. I recently got a great deal on a pair of Black Diamond Factors. Though they have the walk mode that I want, they are heavy too but stiffer than the Endorphins. I've been on them once only and I skied a race ski in Wachusett. They were stiff enough to do fast GS turns on groomers -- though they were definitely not as stiff as my Langes. I was hoping to skin in them last Saturday at Magic but the conditions in the glades were not good and I didn't think it was worth the drive. If you're interested, I'll let you know what I think of them after a skin up. Bottom line: I think if you're looking for a boot with backcountry capabilities which you may be using more inbounds than out, I think you should also consider the Factors. Same goes with the bindings, as an resort binding with touring capability, the Dukes/Barons are a great buy. Hope that helps.



Thanks.  Good info to process.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 15, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> First of all, 60 days is not that long of a life span for boots. If you want touring boots, fine, get a touring boot. But you can't justify it by saying your current boots have 60 days. You can always just buy a new liner if you feel that is the issue. My alpine boots (and liners) have over 300 days on them at this point and I am just now thinking it is new boot time.



I was just reading through everyone's comments again.  The lifetime people are reporting on boots makes a new liner sound more attractive.  It also allows me to focus on boards.bindings and skins in the near future.  

Can anyone point out a good source for shopping replacement liners?


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 15, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Can anyone point out a good source for shopping replacement liners?



http://www.intuitionliners.com/


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 15, 2009)

Intuitions are reported to be one of the best replacement liners. That is the word on the street, I have no personal experience but continue to hear good things and I would consider them first.


----------



## bigbog (Feb 15, 2009)

*...*

Just my $.01 Grassi21...
FWIW...
Intuitions are nice...not as thick & bulky as once were..._   Very_ warm...if/when heating and climbing into...extend toebox with toecaps and pull heel down into pocket as much as possible.
Dynafit's Zzero TF High liner is a nice one too...thin but burly.  Dealers are sparse..
*You should be able to get original manuf's liner with any dealer ordering...
*Snowmonster*'s info is right on...  The Dukes work well if you're not doing Rocky Mtn tours and measuring every tenth of an ounce...granted in deeper snow the conversion is a pain...but they seem to be solid for the majority of users.  Have to admit..I've heard only great stuff about Dynafit's TLT(and later named) bindings...but you need Dynafit compat boots in toe and heel sections.  They are constantly tweaking it's sister bindings seemingly for the alpiners..and the newer ones look more rigid by the model...there's another brand as well...**Check out Wildsnow.  Lou & members keep abreast of new bindings..  
Endorphins ski well, but then I'm ~175, 5'8".  Forward flex data is all over the place...the Endos seem to be ~Salomon 9.5 with my Intuitions in...they stiffen the flex just a little...way not as much as older/thicker versions used to...but fit is what it's all about..
$.01
STeveD


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 15, 2009)

bigbog said:


> Just my $.01 Grassi21...
> FWIW...
> Intuitions are nice...not as thick & bulky as once were..._   Very_ warm...if/when heating and climbing into...extend toebox with toecaps and pull heel down into pocket as much as possible.
> Dynafit's Zzero TF High liner is a nice one too...thin but burly.  Dealers are sparse..
> ...



Thanks Steve.  Reading about the price and weight difference I have been spending more time drooling over the Dukes than the Barons the last day or so...

Any thoughts on a ski?  Looking for 90+ underfoot.  This set up would be for inbounds powder and slack/backcountry touring.  I don't charge hard but I like the bumps and trees.  
Those Icelantic Pilgrims look interesting.  I'm 5'7" and around 200 lbs these days.  I heard due to the design of the Icelantics I would need a shorter length compared to other makers.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 16, 2009)

jack97 said:


> If I was a clit ... i would say go for either the krypton, full tilt or a modify lange.



Or he could wait for the Krypton-esque AT boot that Dalbello is supposed to be coming out with next year.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 16, 2009)

Some skins on Tramdock right now:





I don't know anything about them, but they're half off.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 16, 2009)

Half off skins would suggest they are not worth buying. They don't look familiar. That Dalbello looks scary without a buckle or two up high. They are really brave to be bucking the trend of beef boots in the AT market place. They sure aren't going to win away many of the light weight/low flex crowd from the established players.


----------



## mondeo (Feb 16, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> That Dalbello looks scary without a buckle or two up high.


?

It's the same three buckle design as they have on their Kryptons. Maybe you missed the one right under the power strap? With it being sorta the same buckle type as the Full Tilt, it's kinda easy to miss.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 16, 2009)

mondeo said:


> ?
> 
> It's the same three buckle design as they have on their Kryptons. Maybe you missed the one right under the power strap? With it being sorta the same buckle type as the Full Tilt, it's kinda easy to miss.



Yeah, it's very similar to the Krypton buckle layout, it just makes more use of cables, presumably to keep the weight down.  I'd stop short of comparing the buckles to the Full Tilt though.

Steve, as far as the skins go, like I said; I know nothing about them, just that they're half off and come from Black Diamond:
http://forums.alpinezone.com/49147-black-diamond-glidelite-mohair-nylon-mix-sts-skin.html


----------



## snowmonster (Feb 17, 2009)

Grassi21 -- The Factor also has swappable AT and alpine soles like the Endorphins but you have to buy the AT soles separately. My original plan was to get the AT sole but I would probably have to adjust the forward pressure on my binding's toepiece. My old boot (the Langes) have a 308 bsl while the Factor has a 307 bsl. Right now, I can switch between the Langes and Factors without having to mess around with the bindings. 

I skied the whole AT set-up (Squads, Dukes and Factors) at Loon yesterday just to get a feel for it. Good to see that these boots can really drive a stiff ski especially in hard conditions. Except for some minute forward movement in the upper cuff, these boots are pretty solid.


----------



## tjf67 (Feb 17, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> So I dropped my Nordica Hot Rods off to get the brake repaired.  I also left one of my boots because I figured they would have to check the bindings once the brake is repaired.  As I handed him my boot I said that they were getting up there.  He said how many days.  I said 53.  By the end of the season the boots will be in the mid 60s.  So I started thinking I am going to need new boots at the beginning of or at some point next season.  I already feel the liner packing out a bit.
> 
> I have a couple of gift certs for my local shop and I might be able to generate some more cash from the sale of other gear.  Backcountry has some good deals at the moment as well.  My question is which piece of gear should I focus on first?  Boots, bindings, or fatter boards?  My long term plan is to have a fatter set of boards that I can tour with but also use on inbounds powder days.  I can use my Nordicas for hard pack/groomer days for 2-3 more seasons.
> 
> ...




If the boots are comfortable then i would leave that alone for another 100days.  Boots suck.  A friend of mine bought the endorphins and wrecked them using them lift serviced.  He is a charger so i dont know if that is normal.
I have the Dukes and have had no problem with them.  They do exactly as advertised.

I would look for the fat ski right now.  They are getting cheaper and there are tons of deals being thorwn around.  Just be ready to pull the trigger when it comes up.

Then I would shop around for the binding.   I dont think you are going to get any crazy deals on them.  I would say b
etween the ski and the binding you should ba able to keep it under 700 bucks without much trouble.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 17, 2009)

tjf67 said:


> If the boots are comfortable then i would leave that alone for another 100days.  Boots suck.  A friend of mine bought the endorphins and wrecked them using them lift serviced.  He is a charger so i dont know if that is normal.
> I have the Dukes and have had no problem with them.  They do exactly as advertised.
> 
> I would look for the fat ski right now.  They are getting cheaper and there are tons of deals being thorwn around.  Just be ready to pull the trigger when it comes up.
> ...



sounds about right.  i am looking at the barons.  i am also hoping the volkl gotama comes back up on tramdock today.  i wussed out a few hours ago and missed them...


----------



## tjf67 (Feb 17, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> sounds about right.  i am looking at the barons.  i am also hoping the volkl gotama comes back up on tramdock today.  i wussed out a few hours ago and missed them...



For what its worth i love my Dukes.  They are bad ass looking.  It has a bigger spring on the back than many small cars.  HA   I keep the DIN at 11 and could never imagine going to 16.  Dont have any ejection problems.  Lots of people say they are heavy and i guess they are correct.  because I have been on nothing else i dont know and cant tell when we are climbing.   When i lock and load they know who the boss is.  i will carry the extra weight and catch up on the way down.
If they throw any deal out on the Nordica Enforcers don't be hesitant to grab them they are a great ski.  

We need snow


----------



## snowmonster (Feb 17, 2009)

Goats are up again. Go get 'em!


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 17, 2009)

snowmonster said:


> Goats are up again. Go get 'em!



Trigger pulled.  I just walked in from my 50 minute commute.  How is that for timing?


----------



## bvibert (Feb 17, 2009)

Did you get the 176's?  Or did you wuss out on the 168's?


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 17, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Did you get the 176's?  Or did you wuss out on the 168's?



176 8)  Time to shop for bindings now...


----------



## snowmonster (Feb 17, 2009)

Congrats! Time to go for the Dukes. Top of the line ski deserves a top of the line binding. Endorphins were on Tramdock too this morning for about 420.

Just to chime in on Intuition liners, I don't have first hand experience on them but I've heard nothing but praise plus they keep you feet toasty.


----------



## Greg (Feb 17, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> 176 8)  Time to shop for bindings now...



I want to see you bust those out on Gunbarrel this spring. :lol:


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 17, 2009)

snowmonster said:


> Congrats! Time to go for the Dukes. Top of the line ski deserves a top of the line binding. Endorphins were on Tramdock too this morning for about 420.
> 
> Just to chime in on Intuition liners, I don't have first hand experience on them but I've heard nothing but praise plus they keep you feet toasty.



i saw the endorphins as well.  very tempting.  but i am going to chill on boots for a few season.  if needed i will do a new liner. i do love my nordica beastas.  

my local shop only has the barons in stock.  but i have a $150 gift cert. to use...


----------



## snowmonster (Feb 17, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> i saw the endorphins as well.  very tempting.  but i am going to chill on boots for a few season.  if needed i will do a new liner. i do love my nordica beastas.
> 
> my local shop only has the barons in stock.  but i have a $150 gift cert. to use...



Sold. Go with the Barons and mount 'em up. Don't forget to get some skins too. See ya at Magic!


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 17, 2009)

snowmonster said:


> Sold. Go with the Barons and mount 'em up. Don't forget to get some skins too. See ya at Magic!



You'll have to show me the proper way to tour Magic.  Looking forward to getting back up there.


----------



## severine (Feb 17, 2009)

Should have held out for the Dynastar Huge Troubles on tramdock right now. :lol: 150 / 115 / 130


----------



## bvibert (Feb 17, 2009)

severine said:


> Should have held out for the Dynastar Huge Troubles on tramdock right now. :lol: 150 / 115 / 130



They're too long for him, me on the other hand...


----------



## severine (Feb 17, 2009)

bvibert said:


> They're too long for him, me on the other hand...


Bah... you don't even like the Lines I bought you.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 17, 2009)

severine said:


> Bah... you don't even like the Lines I bought you.



That's because I can't go enormous on them... :roll:


----------



## severine (Feb 17, 2009)

bvibert said:


> That's because I can't go enormous on them... :roll:


..............


I'm not touching that.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 17, 2009)

Greg said:


> I want to see you bust those out on Gunbarrel this spring. :lol:



i'm hoping to get 1 or 2 days on them before the seasons wraps.  makes a day trip to vt more and more likely.


----------



## snowmonster (Feb 17, 2009)

Grassi, with a set up like this, you have to end your season with a rite of initiation -- Tuckerman Ravine!


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 17, 2009)

snowmonster said:


> Grassi, with a set up like this, you have to end your season with a rite of initiation -- Tuckerman Ravine!



That would take some creative scheduling on my part, but it is a slight possibility.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 25, 2009)

had the goats mounted today.  took 'em out for a bit this evening on the sundown groomers and in the bumps.  great ski.  very pleased with my purchase.  can't wait to try them in some pow.    The ski on the right is 67 underfoot.  The goats are 105.


----------



## severine (Feb 25, 2009)

So are you glad you went for the extra length? I know there weren't ideal conditions for checking that... just curious about your first impressions.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 25, 2009)

severine said:


> So are you glad you went for the extra length? I know there weren't ideal conditions for checking that... just curious about your first impressions.



I'm glad I went bigger.  The only time I felt like they were too long or that I wasn't able to turn them quick enough was where the bumps get a bit steeper on Gunny.  But that will get better in time as I get a better handle on the ski and bump field.  I scored 2nd tracks on a freshly groomed Gunny.  I was hauling ass.  When I got them on edge I could feel the ski whipping me through the turn and into the next one.  Not sure if I explained that feeling accurately.  They were super stable at speed.  For a ski so fat I was really impressed in what it did on the groomers.  Just need some pow round out my opinion on them.

PS - I took them in the Ex bumps a bunch of times.  I was super impressed at how well they did in the bumps.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 25, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> PS - I took them in the Ex bumps a bunch of times.  I was super impressed at how well they did in the bumps.



it is the skier, not the skis!


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 25, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> it is the skier, not the skis!



You are too kind sir.


----------



## severine (Feb 25, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> it is the skier, not the skis!


To a degree, yes. But the proper tool for the job helps, too.

Glad they're working out for you, Grassi! I didn't think the length would be a problem but I had to ask. Hmmm... Don't you have the same BSL as I do? Maybe I should give them a spin sometime.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 25, 2009)

severine said:


> To a degree, yes. But the proper tool for the job helps, too.
> 
> Glad they're working out for you, Grassi! I didn't think the length would be a problem but I had to ask. Hmmm... Don't you have the same BSL as I do? Maybe I should give them a spin sometime.



sure.  i was telling my wife that she has to give them a whirl.


----------



## severine (Feb 25, 2009)

You need to get her out on the slopes!!!! Anything to encourage her!


----------

